# Hosting von Tomcat-Servern



## MichiM (9. Feb 2007)

Hi,


hab bei der Suche nach aktuellen günstigen Tomcat-Hosting-Angeboten das gefunden:

[list:46a8ab4654]http://www.internetkrone.de/index.php

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Das Paket für 99 Cent schaut auf jeden Fall positiv aus, wenn ich mir die Paketbeschreibung so anschau.
(10 MB sind zwar nicht die Welt, aber die großen Ressourcen kann man ja auslagern. :wink: )

Kennt jemand weitere günstige Tomcat-Hosting-Angebote?
[/list:u:46a8ab4654]
Gruß Michi


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2007)

Wie wär es denn mit einem virtuellen Root-Server? Ich habe meinen bei Terions.de und bezahle im Monat 6,50 Euro. Die Geschwindigkeit ist gut und die Verfügbarkeit ist sehr gut. Für 10 Euro pro Monat bekommst du dann bei anderen Anbietern aber schon wieder deutlich bessere Angebote. Zum Beispiel Strato.de oder Server4you.de


----------



## Sanix (12. Feb 2007)

Was sind die Nachteile von virtuellen Root Servern?


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2007)

Bei den billigen Angeboten teilt man sich die Hardware mit mehreren Benutzern. Ist man also auf eine starke Hardware angewiesen, sollte man schon ganz genau hinschauen bevor man sich einen virtuellen Root-Server mietet. Ansonsten kenne ich persönlich aber keine Nachteile. Hab meinen jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Feb 2007)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was sind die Nachteile von virtuellen Root Servern?



Man sollte ggf. die Angaben bzgl. der Menge garantierte zugewiesenen RAMs beachten. Bei 128 MB schaut man schnell in die Röhre.


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (13. Feb 2007)

Hmm, ich hab mir bei Strato einen echten Server gemietet, allerdings mit nur 512MB Ram, dafür kostet der Spaß auch nur 20,-.

Ein Glassfish Server läuft dort auch ohne Probleme. Gerade bei J2EE Servern sollte man darauf achten das man genügend Ram zur Verfügung hat, sonst wird es schnell eng.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------

